# Southwest Florida??



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Anyone from this area?


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

I'm in Miami







not quite west, but still


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I'm from Melbourne-east-central florida.


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

I'm also in Miami


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

loosely defined "from"....i grew up in st petersburg. lived there for many years. back up in ohio where i was born, now. 

the buttercup loves FL...wet noses in sarasota is her favorite store in FL









ann marie and the "cant wait to get back to the beach!" buttercup


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

> loosely defined "from"....i grew up in st petersburg. lived there for many years. back up in ohio where i was born, now.
> 
> the buttercup loves FL...wet noses in sarasota is her favorite store in FL
> 
> ...


Buttercup can u tell me about wet noses in Sarasota. Every year I go to Tampa/Palm Harbor and my sister usually takes us to Sarasota. This year I plan to have Belle w/me.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> Buttercup can u tell me about wet noses in Sarasota. Every year I go to Tampa/Palm Harbor and my sister usually takes us to Sarasota. This year I plan to have Belle w/me.[/B]


ooooh of course! Wet Noses is on St Armand's Circle in Sarasota. cute little shop. i havent been there in a couple of years, but it was a FUN shop. lots of stuff for people who love dogs, but just as much cute stuff for the dogs!
max's dog bakery on main street in sarasota, also a cute little shop. lots of good doggy yummies! we got buttercup's crate pad there, and she LOVES it. very nice employees at both stores. 
i think there are a couple of shops in clearwater, i'll ask around to my friends down there. if i find out, i'll let ya know!

ann marie and the "who doesnt love to shop?!?!" buttercup


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I live in northeast Florida, Jacksonville.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=149321
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Belle says thank you Buttercup. We don't know when this year yet, but we will be there at some point. Belle's Mom loves Clearwater. A sunset at the beach, can't visit w/o that.


----------



## BDuBock345 (Feb 23, 2006)

I live in Naples, FL, so yes Southwest Florida, where are you from


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

I'm in Fort Myers Beach for a few months each winter if there's any interest in getting together.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Is Tail of the Pup still on St. Armand's too? I went there years ago.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I am in the NorthWest Florida. Pensacola to be exact.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

> Is Tail of the Pup still on St. Armand's too? I went there years ago.[/B]


I don't believe that it is, but Wet Noses is. I was just at Wet Noses a few months ago. There is also a new boutique in downtown Sarasota near the Whole Foods called Petropolis if anyone is interested. It looks very cute, but I never manage to get there before they close.

Anyways, Maggie and I are in Sarasota and Palm Beach.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

MIAMI here!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

We're north of Tampa in Pinellas County.


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

I am from the Melbourne, space coast area.

Debra


----------



## flgurl69 (Oct 2, 2007)

Fort Myers/Cape Coral here!


----------



## Bubbaviny (Sep 20, 2007)

> Anyone from this area?[/B]



Where are you from?

We live in key west , but we are moving to Ocala after New Year.


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

How about a get-together? :thumbsup: I know we are a little spread out over the state. I'm
sure we could figure something out.


----------

